# 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Limited & Opel Astra Owner Manuals



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Added 2016 Limited Warranty Assistance info thanks to @jblackburn


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Added 2016 Opel Astra Owners Manual


----------

